# Returning rental car to MCO - gas station ?



## kjsgrammy (Jul 9, 2012)

I will be returning a rental car to Orlando airport - MCO (driving from Sarasota) so will need to fill rental before returning it.  I have read about how high the gas stations charge near the airport ($5 + per gallon) and was wondering if anyone can suggest a cheaper station near the airport.

Anyone filled up near MCO w/o having to pay the high gallon prices?


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 9, 2012)

I've just filled up near the resort in Orlando.  It's only a couple of miles to the airport and it has never been a problem.  I would suggest getting off the highway when you see a station a few miles before getting to MCO.

Deb


----------



## Hobo1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gasbuddy.com

It will show you the lowest gas prices in the area at the time you are returning the car.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hobo1 said:


> Gasbuddy.com
> 
> It will show you the lowest gas prices in the area at the time you are returning the car.



I keep forgetting about checking this site.  Will check the morning of departure for MCO.

THANKS!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 10, 2012)

Gennerally if your hotel is less than 30 Miles from any Airport the gauge will read full when you turn in the car.

Fill up the night before and avoid the rush


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually stop at the 7-Eleven at the exit before the airport on 528.  It doesn't have inflated prices like the stations that are north of the airport on 436.

After leaving 7-Eleven, take McCoy Rd to 436 and you'll avoid that last toll ($1?).


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Issue solved!  We are staying at Wyndham Reunion Resort in Orlando the night before our flight, so we'll be able to fill up prior to going to airport.

I am so glad about the info provided on TUG, otherwise we would have waited until the airport exit to fill up and Steve and I would have blown a gasket over the high gas prices there!

Thanks to all!!
Sylvia


----------

